# I made a horrible housing mistake. Please help!



## emeraldamykate (Jan 26, 2012)

So I was at PetCo the other day shopping for my rabbit and I wandered into the fish section and I found two beautiful Betta's that I fell in love with. Anyways, I believed that one of the small half gallon tanks with a divider was enough. After looking at them in it, and reading this website I've realized I made a horrible mistake. I feel awful. I'm going to get them a new tank on Friday. But before then I have a few questions. 

Is it best to get a 5 gallon with two dividers, or a 10 gallon with three dividers? Each Betta would get either 2.5 gallons or 3.3 gallons to himself. Oh and if I got the 10 gallon with three, that would mean another fish! Even though I don't really deserve it right now.. 

Anyways, if you have dividers do you need a heater for each division? Or one for the whole tank? Also, what is the best heater to get? Same question for the filter.. 

And about how much does it cost to get everything? I'm ready to spend whatever it takes, I'm just looking for a number so I know kind of what to expect.

I think that's it for right now, but if you have any other tank shopping and setup advice that would be appreciated!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

For everything in my 10g it cost us about $150.
For everything in the 5g it cost us about $75.
Make sure you get a filter, and a heater.
Getting a kit is a good idea too. Also, shop around at all of the pet shops because one of them is gonna have a good deal. LOL
I think (for you) a 10g is the best bet!
Don't feel bad about the housing, you didn't know. 

Good Luck!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Ooops, and I use this heater in my 10g:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752191 in 100W
and this filter:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752295&lmdn=Brand in the Power 20


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Go for the 10g XP
I can't recommend a heater cause mine are crap, and my filter came with a two gallon, but work great for my 10g. 
Also don't buy your dividers from a petstore!! There are great tutorials on here for cheap dividers! 
Also be sure to get lots of hiding spots so they don't get to stressed living in the same tank.
And with their current living conditions probally want to do 25% to 50% water changes daily. I don't know what you are doing just a suggestion. 
Also be sure to get a water test kit! Very important! And do NOT get the strips. They are not accurate. 
Also post pics of your boys! Also very important! XP


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

It's all a learning road  Congrats for realising this ^.^

It's really up to you and your budget. If you decide to get a tank and divide them, by all means bc you'll only buy 1 heater/filter. However, if you'd like to get them separate homes you'll have to provide 2 heaters and filters (if you want). In this sense, you can get cheap acrylic kritter keepers or mini bow tanks and cheap 20$ heaters. 
Also, yes, pics are a must!!


----------



## wolfiegreen (Jan 23, 2012)

Walmarts got a good deal on 10 gallons for 30 but then you need to buy rocks and a heater. If you shop around you can easily find everything for 75 or less


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I make my own dividers from the spines of report covers (plastic sheet with a plastic clip that slides down the side) and plastic craft mesh from a craft store  I also spent $10 on a tube of silicone and a caulking gun.


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

When I got my first two bettas, I had them in a divided 2.5. It's a very common, easy beginner mistake! Unless you have the money to upgrade right now, you could just by two 2 gallon kritter keepers and two Hagen Elite Mini heaters. Kritter keepers make great betta homes and are quite cheap. I use one as a QT container. The Hagen Mini heaters are only about 15 bucks each off Amazon and are adjustable. I've never had any problems with them. This is how I housed my boys when I realized that 1 gallon apiece was rather tight. Eventually I saved up enough money to upgrade to a 20 long, and I have three happy bettas!


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

Yay! Happy to know you'll change them in a new tank. Go for the 10g and you could even just put 1 divider and they'll have 5g each. EVEN BETTER! 

For the divider, don't buy it at the pet store It's 100 times cheaper to do it yourself and at least it'll fit perfectly. There's a sticky here somewhere that shows how to do it. It's super easy and fast.

You can just have 1 filter, 1 heater and 1 thermometer if there is a good flow between the divider.

Good luck! Happy for you!


----------



## emeraldamykate (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you all so much! 
Unfortunately after measuring my dresser, which is where the tank is/will go, it doesn't look like I can fit a 10 gallon tank. It is big enough for a 5 gallon, which I think will be perfect for them with a divider. Also, thanks for the suggestion about making my own divider. I can't wait to go get everything! 

Oh, and here are my boys! 
This is Hercules,









And this is Dionysus, who I've named with help from people on here! 









Again, thank you all for the help! My fishy dudes really appreciate it!


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Is it best to get a 5 gallon with two dividers, or a 10 gallon with three dividers? *Either one.* 

Anyways, if you have dividers do you need a heater for each division? Or one for the whole tank? *You just need 1 heater for the whole tank.*
Also, what is the best heater to get? *I personally like my Adjustable Marineland Visi-therm the best.*

Same question for the filter.. *Just 1 filter/pump for the whole tank. I love my Marineland Penguin.*

And about how much does it cost to get everything? *Get the 5 gallon kit at walmart for about $30, dividers about $5, and a nice heater for about $25. Cost you about $60 to $75. *


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

If you are gonna divide a tank, don't get the bow tanks. The front curves and will make dividing a pain, and it may look ugly.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Don't worry about your mistake, we all make them.
The important part is that you came on here and realized you made a mistake, and fixed it. Most people just let their fish rot in those tiny thanks


----------



## emeraldamykate (Jan 26, 2012)

kfryman said:


> If you are gonna divide a tank, don't get the bow tanks. The front curves and will make dividing a pain, and it may look ugly.


I'm planning on getting a simple rectangular glass tank, but thanks.


----------



## emeraldamykate (Jan 26, 2012)

TheJadeBetta said:


> Is it best to get a 5 gallon with two dividers, or a 10 gallon with three dividers? *Either one.*
> 
> Anyways, if you have dividers do you need a heater for each division? Or one for the whole tank? *You just need 1 heater for the whole tank.*
> Also, what is the best heater to get? *I personally like my Adjustable Marineland Visi-therm the best.*
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## emeraldamykate (Jan 26, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Don't worry about your mistake, we all make them.
> The important part is that you came on here and realized you made a mistake, and fixed it. Most people just let their fish rot in those tiny thanks


Thank you. It makes me feel a LOT better that no one is bashing me for my mistake. At least I'm fixing it.


----------



## Daisykd (Jan 22, 2012)

I must admit emerald I made the same mistake as you. I went and bought one of those half gallons and thought my betta would be fine in it. After finding this board(which I am most grateful for) I now have Arthur Rory in a nice 5 gallon tank all to himself.


----------



## emeraldamykate (Jan 26, 2012)

Daisykd said:


> I must admit emerald I made the same mistake as you. I went and bought one of those half gallons and thought my betta would be fine in it. After finding this board(which I am most grateful for) I now have Arthur Rory in a nice 5 gallon tank all to himself.


I'm also so glad I found this board. I don't know how long my little guys would survive if I hadn't. I'm just really upset with myself for getting a pet before doing research on it. But I'm also upset at PetCo for not informing me that the "tank" I was buying wasn't proper. If they had told me about the proper setup they would have gotten more of my money.. I would have much rather bought the proper thing up front than have to go back and get something else.


----------



## Daisykd (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah I found another betta today that I'm thinking about getting when I can get him a proper 5 gallon tank of his own next week. So excited.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Ahahaha, it did not take you long at all to get addicted to betta I see!
They're just so lovable if you take the time to care for them properly.


----------



## Daisykd (Jan 22, 2012)

Me? Yes I love them now thanks to this board.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

no one is going to bash you for making a mistake. We've all been there done that. lol I started out with mine in .5 gallon vasws and while I don't have all mine each in their own 5 or 10 gallon, they're fine in their 1.5 and 2.5 gallons.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Nobody mentioned how beautiful your betta boys are!!! Yikes!! I love them! They look amazing <3<3


----------



## emeraldamykate (Jan 26, 2012)

Laki said:


> Nobody mentioned how beautiful your betta boys are!!! Yikes!! I love them! They look amazing <3<3



Thank you so much! 
I went today and got everything to have a proper set up for my boys and I wound up getting another! I have a 10 gallon tank that I'm going to split in three for them. I'm so excited, but I cannot for the life of me figure out these tank dividers. It probably would have been easier to just make them! But I wanted to have my tank set up as soon as possible. Ugh. Fail! Lol.


----------



## Daisykd (Jan 22, 2012)

Hercules looks really cool.


----------



## Myrtaceae (Dec 17, 2011)

10 years ago now (when did I get so old...) I started with one boy in a small tank hidden in a closet. No one should bash you for researching 

As for tank dividers. Michaels sells the plastic mesh for .59c per sheet. I highly recommend it-- I just bought some today because some girls of mine decide their filter was a cool place to hang out. :-?

Aquarium silicone is easy to find-- just look for tubes that say 100% silicone. Mine are "GE Premium Waterproof Silicone". They say they aren't for fishtanks, but that's a liability thing. As long as they are 100% silicone you are okay. Avoid anything that doesn't say 100% silicone, because they may have additions. I've found the GE brand at both Walmart & Lowe's. I let any new decor cure for at least 12 hours before I introduce it.

Beware, once you realize the power of silicone you will start silicone-ing random things together...PM me if you want any ideas. :-D


----------



## emeraldamykate (Jan 26, 2012)

So I just take mesh and use silicone to glue it to the tank? :-D


----------



## Myrtaceae (Dec 17, 2011)

emeraldamykate said:


> So I just take mesh and use silicone to glue it to the tank? :-D


You could, but if you want it to be more stable you want to give it something to hold on to (don't underestimate how much these guys want to get at each other! lol). Most people seem to use plastic page holders-- like you would if you had a multi-page report to turn in, I'm not sure how to describe them. They are like plastic triangles that hold pages together.

Anyways, you want to use those & silicone them together.

I've made my own silk flowers and my own rock statues, but all of my boys have been in separate tanks, so you might want the knowledge of someone else to fully answer this question.


----------



## emeraldamykate (Jan 26, 2012)

Okay, so here it is! I absolutely love it. It could still use some plants, but I think it's great! What do you guys think?  









And this is my new fish Sparrow. Like Jack Sparrow. Hence the pirate theme!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Love the black/white gravel contrast!
And the fish! His colours are lovely!

Is that topfin gravel? I was going to get it, but I read some reviews that the colour leeches into the water and doesn't hold up very long, so I'd watch for that. The white gravel should be fine however.


----------



## emeraldamykate (Jan 26, 2012)

It is top fin gravel. I didn't know that so I'll watch out for it. Thanks for the advice! Also thank everyone who helped me get my guys out of their tiny tank into this one! They seem so happy, which makes me happy!


----------



## Daisykd (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice tank.


----------



## emeraldamykate (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Lovely tanks! I think you'll have some very happy bettas.


----------

